# Remington 11-87 charging lever issue.



## Flaustin1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ive got an older 11-87 Special Purpose 3" gun that keeps throwing the charging lever out when you shoot.  I suspect its a week spring on the detent ball but im not positive.  

Anybody ever had this issue.  Its my go to shotty and id like to get it resolved soon. Thanks.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 9, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive got an older 11-87 Special Purpose 3" gun that keeps throwing the charging lever out when you shoot.  I suspect its a week spring on the detent ball but im not positive.



Yup.... thats probably it.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 9, 2015)

It needs to be taken out and cleaned and lubed occasionaly, to keep oil residue from gumming up the spring. Not many people "thoroughly" clean their weapons. I would try that before replacing.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Whiteeagle said:


> It needs to be taken out and cleaned and lubed occasionaly, to keep oil residue from gumming up the spring. Not many people "thoroughly" clean their weapons. I would try that before replacing.



This. ^

Mine has problems ejecting 3.5" hulls every now and then. That's when I know the entire bolt assembly needs a thorough cleaning. Once clean, clean it's all good again.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 9, 2015)

Not ejecting the hulls can also be a broken or damaged rubber gasket causing a loss of back pressure.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 9, 2015)

I mean a O-ring.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I keep my firearms clean so I assume the spring is weak.  This is my first remmy shotgun so I wasn't real sure.

I will disassemble it and make sure its clean before I replace the spring.  Thanks.

Now I gotta find/make a new part.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 10, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I mean a O-ring.



Which O-ring are you referring to? 

Not trying to hijack, but my 11-87 is having an ejection problem. And I just completed a very throughout cleaning.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 10, 2015)

It's the o ring that is under the forearm.  Goes around the magazine tube


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 10, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> It's the o ring that is under the forearm.  Goes around the magazine tube



I checked it while reinstalling after cleaning the firearm. Could it be faulty even if it's not broken?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Check it for knicks and cuts.  Did you remove the buttstock and clean the buffer tube, spring and plunger?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 11, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Check it for knicks and cuts.  Did you remove the buttstock and clean the buffer tube, spring and plunger?



It did appear a little chewed up. Is there a specific O-ring I need to get? Or could I just get one from the hardware store? And no, I did not remove the buffer tube/spring.

It's wanting to feed and extract at the same time... Could that be part of the issue?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 12, 2015)

Viton #021 for 12 GA

Viton #019 for 20 GA


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 13, 2015)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Viton #021 for 12 GA
> 
> Viton #019 for 20 GA



Thanks Bud!!! 

Got some on order, hopefully that will solve the problem!!


----------

